# Rollfast/ Hawthorne



## wards (May 18, 2020)

Bought a frame . Bought a bike. Bought a bunch of parts. Cleaned up what I  could. Rebuilt the rearend took wheels down to original paint. A couple of cans of clear. And here it is


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 19, 2020)

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 19, 2020)

Well cool. Enjoy it!


----------



## Rivnut (May 19, 2020)




----------

